# The "Crazy Good Deals @ Amazon MP3" Thread



## benclassic

After having purchased two nice classical music works on Amazon MP3 by other's advice I thought I create a thread where everybody can post their findings..

*The only rule is: It has to be a great deal! A good price for a nice download *

_Here are the first 2 that I just bought and am pleased with:_

*Virtual Box Set - Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas @ $7.99*
http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Box-S..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372572487&sr=301-1

*Big Vivaldi Box @ $2.99*
http://www.amazon.com/Big-Vivaldi-B..._shvl_album_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1372665241&sr=301-4


----------



## chrisco97

I like this idea for a thread. I have plenty of "Crazy Good Deals" I have purchased at Amazon. Here are some of them, excluding the ones you have already mentioned:

*Big Beethoven Box @ $2.99*
http://www.amazon.com/Big-Beethoven...=1372742171&sr=8-1&keywords=Big+Beethoven+Box

*Big Haydn Box @ $1.09*
http://www.amazon.com/Big-Haydn-Box/dp/B00CMAM8QA/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_a_12

*Claude Debussy - Essential Piano Classics @ $1.99*
http://www.amazon.com/Claude-Debuss..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742252&sr=301-1

*Beethoven: Concerto No. 5 in E-Flat Major for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 73 "Emperor" @ $2.97*
http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Con..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742329&sr=301-1

Those are just a few, I will try to post some more later.


----------



## KenOC

Well, I suspect this thread will be short-lived. But here are a couple of bargain downloads that I've been VERY happy with:

Haydn, complete piano sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, a really great stylish and virtuosic set, $9.49.
http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-The-Pia..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742730&sr=301-1

Bach, the complete organ works by Anthony Newman, a great set on Newman's own label, again more vigorous and imaginative than the usual, and again $9.49.
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Coll..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742865&sr=301-1


----------



## chrisco97

There is actually a set of Bach's complete organ works over at Amazon for $0.99: http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Complete..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372748948&sr=301-1

And here are the complete Bach organ works for free (recored on Baroque era organs by James Kibbie): http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/download.htm


----------



## KenOC

chrisco97 said:


> There is actually a set of Bach's complete organ works over at Amazon for $0.99: http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Complete..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372748948&sr=301-1


The Kraft set of Bach organ works is a bit foursquare and dull. I would really think about dropping a McDonald's lunch or two more and getting the Newman... :lol:


----------



## chrisco97

Haha, I was unsure of the quality, considering that at this moment in time I would not buy a set of Bach's organ works. Hopefully one day I will get there... :lol:

*P.S.* Thanks for the link to the Haydn set...I may look into getting that one.


----------



## aszkid

Oh god, thanks for this thread. I can finally acquire for a more reasonable price respective to my economical position such classical pieces!


----------



## benclassic

Downloading the Haydn, complete piano sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina from Amazon right now.

Excellent set!


----------



## MagneticGhost

KenOC said:


> Haydn, complete piano sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, a really great stylish and virtuosic set, $9.49.
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-The-Pia..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742730&sr=301-1


That Haydn set is £45 on mp3 - Amazon.uk!!!!!
How annoying!
Would buy in a flash if we had the same offer.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Haydn, complete piano sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, a really great stylish and virtuosic set, $9.49.
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-The-Pia..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742730&sr=301-1


I found the same set on 7digital.com for $9.99. Don't know the current bitrate on Amazon downloads (it used to be a bit low) but the 7digital is claiming 320 kbps.

There used to be a lot more pricing discrepancies available on downloads. Slowly they're getting all cleaned up. But you can still find several multi-disc sets (e.g. operas, etc) priced as single discs on 7digital. For example a 15-disc Essential Sibelius from BIS for just $10. Also some interesting and cheap Mackerras sets. Who knows what else - the 7digital site is not pleasant to use.

@Magnetic Ghost - you should look on 7digital.com. I don't know what price you'll see but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Taggart

MagneticGhost said:


> That Haydn set is £45 on mp3 - Amazon.uk!!!!!
> How annoying!
> Would buy in a flash if we had the same offer.


Try it on the US site and see what happens.


----------



## Weston

Thanks, folks! I'll definitely pick up the Haydn though I was in the process of collecting the Gilbert Kalish mid-1970s set of his piano works. I have to wait for bedtime again to start the download. Can't do it this morning.

I may pick up the Jeno Jando Beethoven as well. He's a clear unobtrusive performer.


----------



## benclassic

Weston said:


> Thanks, folks! I'll definitely pick up the Haydn though I was in the process of collecting the Gilbert Kalish mid-1970s set of his piano works. I have to wait for bedtime again to start the download. Can't do it this morning.
> 
> I may pick up the Jeno Jando Beethoven as well. He's a clear unobtrusive performer.


Excellent! I'm enjoying them right now  What a day..


----------



## MagneticGhost

Taggart said:


> Try it on the US site and see what happens.


I've tried before Sir, and it tells you to use Amazon UK and won't let you. They're devils :devil:



BPS said:


> @Magnetic Ghost - you should look on 7digital.com. I don't know what price you'll see but it's worth a shot.


Magic - it's only £7.99 there. Never used them before. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Skilmarilion

The "99 most essential masterpieces" series seems a very reasonably priced set of the major works of many composers. They're all under £7 on amazon UK and cheaper still on amazon.com, I believe, which is somewhat annoying!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Essential-Beethoven-Masterpieces-Works-Edition/dp/B006D6KBPY/ref=sr_shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1372761426&sr=301-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Essential-Tchaikovsky-Masterpieces-Amazon-Exclusive/dp/B002S3ROFG/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_a_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Most-Essential-Brahms-Masterpieces/dp/B0030G85TE/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_a_3


----------



## julianoq

This is one of the best, in my opinion: Sibelius: Complete Symphonies - Karelia - Lemminkäinen - Violin Concerto - performed by Vanska and the Lahti SO for only $7.99

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372768385&sr=301-1

Edit: BPS got a better deal, the Essential Sibelius set for only $9.49 on Amazon (with around 8 more discs) so here is it:

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-The-...1372808505&sr=8-4&keywords=essential+sibelius


----------



## Manxfeeder

julianoq said:


> This is one of the best, in my opinion: Sibelius: Complete Symphonies - Karelia - Lemminkäinen - Violin Concerto - performed by Vanska and the Lahti SO for only $7.99


One of the best, in my opinion, also.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> Haydn, complete piano sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, a really great stylish and virtuosic set, $9.49.
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-The-Pia..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742730&sr=301-1


Wow, that looks interesting.


----------



## KenOC

julianoq said:


> This is one of the best, in my opinion: Sibelius: Complete Symphonies - Karelia - Lemminkäinen - Violin Concerto - performed by Vanska and the Lahti SO for only $7.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372768385&sr=301-1


I have that also -- a great bargain and fine performances. But the dynamic range is unusually wide. Don't plan on listening to it in your car!


----------



## Bix

MagneticGhost said:


> That Haydn set is £45 on mp3 - Amazon.uk!!!!!
> How annoying!
> Would buy in a flash if we had the same offer.


We always get penalised over here, typical.


----------



## julianoq

Bix said:


> We always get penalised over here, typical.


Be glad for what you have, in Brazil Amazon and all other mp3 sellers don't sell mp3 at all for copyright reasons. The only way to buy is to use a VPN to fake an outside user..


----------



## chrisco97

If you do buy one of the "99 Most Essential" sets, be sure there is not a Complete Works edition available. If there is, that means the original one did not contain complete works, but excerpts from various works. Get the Complete Works edition instead.


----------



## Bix

julianoq said:


> Be glad for what you have, in Brazil Amazon and all other mp3 sellers don't sell mp3 at all for copyright reasons. The only way to buy is to use a VPN to fake an outside user..


Desculpe, you're right.


----------



## Guest

julianoq said:


> This is one of the best, in my opinion: Sibelius: Complete Symphonies - Karelia - Lemminkäinen - Violin Concerto - performed by Vanska and the Lahti SO for only $7.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372768385&sr=301-1


Please note that the above-mentioned Essential Sibelius set includes everything in this set (e.g. all symphonies by Vanska and Lahti) plus about 8 more discs for the same price on 7digital (higher sampling rate) or Amazon (lower sampling rate?).


----------



## Vaneyes

aszkid said:


> Oh god, thanks for this thread. I can finally acquire for *a more reasonable price respective to my economical position *such classical pieces!


That was...

View attachment 20554


----------



## Skilmarilion

Rachmaninov PC2 - Julius Katcher with the LSO, for 69p. Not too bad!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piano-Concerto-No-Minor-Op/dp/B007RC1CCO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372808936&s=dmusic&sr=1-1


----------



## julianoq

BPS said:


> Please note that the above-mentioned Essential Sibelius set includes everything in this set (e.g. all symphonies by Vanska and Lahti) plus about 8 more discs for the same price on 7digital (higher sampling rate) or Amazon (lower sampling rate?).


Indeed! Thanks, I edited my post. The funny thing is that I actually have the Essential Sibelius! But I think I paid a little more, so it was not a "crazy good deal" in my memory


----------



## KenOC

Here's a little-known bargain. Beethoven's 9 Symphonies with Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra. These are fine Sony remasters, far superior to the old Columbia and Odyssey reprints more generally available. $8.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vol..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372813398&sr=301-1


----------



## Guest

julianoq said:


> This is one of the best, in my opinion: Sibelius: Complete Symphonies - Karelia - Lemminkäinen - Violin Concerto - performed by Vanska and the Lahti SO for only $7.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372768385&sr=301-1


This was my intro to Sibelius.


----------



## chrisco97

KenOC said:


> Here's a little-known bargain. Beethoven's 9 Symphonies with Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra. These are fine Sony remasters, far superior to the old Columbia and Odyssey reprints more generally available. $8.99!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vol..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372813398&sr=301-1


Thanks for that link! I was looking for something like this. I will take a look at it and see if it is something I want to purchase. Much appreciated!


----------



## bigshot

KenOC said:


> Here's a little-known bargain. Beethoven's 9 Symphonies with Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


I'm really enjoying the new Walter box set. Lots of fabulous performances.


----------



## aszkid

Is this one (Big Schubert Collection) formed of complete pieces, or just excerpts?


----------



## Air

Great idea for a thread!

I can't believe some of these prices I'm seeing.


----------



## KenOC

One more: A 15+ hour Beethoven compilation from the Bach Guild. Its highlights include the Yale String Quartet's excellent traversal of all the late quartets and a generous set of Bruce Hungerford's piano sonatas, all that he recorded for Vanguard before being killed by a drunk driver. His sonatas match Gilels' in style and quality. And (obviously) a bunch of other stuff as well, such as Boult's symphony cycle. All complete works.

$2.99 and highly recommended!

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Beethoven..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372839296&sr=301-1


----------



## aszkid

Those Big Boxes, they are killing me!


----------



## chrisco97

KenOC said:


> One more: A 15+ hour Beethoven compilation from the Bach Guild. Its highlights include the Yale String Quartet's excellent traversal of all the late quartets and a generous set of Bruce Hungerford's piano sonatas, all that he recorded for Vanguard before being killed by a drunk driver. His sonatas match Gilels' in style and quality. And (obviously) a bunch of other stuff as well, such as Boult's symphony cycle. All complete works.
> 
> $2.99 and highly recommended!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Big-Beethoven..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372839296&sr=301-1


Ah yes, that is one of my favourite albums (if not my favourite) in my collection. Listen to it all the time. It comes with sooo much Beethoven for such a low price. And on top of all of that, they are amazing performances. How could you refuse?


----------



## EricABQ

Complete Mozart piano concertos for $6. Various artists.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Concertos-Voxbox-Edition/dp/B009T2XPC0/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1372850548&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+piano+concertos+complete

Complete Mozart piano sonatas by Piazzini also for $6.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-The-Complete-Piano-Sonatas/dp/B0023RVZX4/ref=sr_shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372850814&sr=301-1


----------



## aszkid

Well, as i was expecting, those offers are x5 the price in Spain.

I've just found this webiste: http://www.eclassical.com/.

You pay per second, based on the quality of the audio (MP3, FLAC-16b, FLAC-24b) and you can select individual tracks, or make groups of them. Not the same prices... but quite interesting for really picky searches.


----------



## Weston

benclassic said:


> *Virtual Box Set - Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas @ $7.99*
> http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Box-S..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372572487&sr=301-1


I am puzzled by the item "Der Vampyr" where one would expect the No. 13 piano sonata. Is this a nickname of the sonata? I don't recall hearing that before. Or else I'm skipping a groove.


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> I am puzzled by the item "Der Vampyr" where one would expect the No. 13 piano sonata. Is this a nickname of the sonata? I don't recall hearing that before. Or else I'm skipping a groove.


The question came up a few months ago. No answer then, no answer now. Anyway, it is indeed the Op. 27 #1 sonata.


----------



## Guest

Here's another bargain hunting tidbit for (US?) downloaders:

The site classical archives dot com is the best place to buy Naxos releases - just $6 for 320 kbps mp3s. Cheaper than at Naxos' own classics online website.


----------



## apricissimus

While checking out the links other people have posted here (thanks everyone, by the way), I came across this Ring cycle currently selling for $5.99:

http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Der-Ri...nding_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1373024849&sr=1-229

This is Thielemann's 2008 Bayreuth production (and is currently selling for over $100 on CD!).


----------



## apricissimus

Complete Shostakovich Symphonies (the Barshai cycle), currently selling for $8.99:

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Symphonies/dp/B00D1SFV5W/ref=wl_mb_wl_huc_mrai_7_dp


----------



## apricissimus

Another complete set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, performed by HJ Lim, for only $9.49:

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Com...TF8&colid=3DJMKQHFYLCK8&coliid=I2J6MXJLLOGCJY

(Never heard it, can't vouch for it.)


----------



## apricissimus

So after purchasing one of these great deals, it turns out that Amazon has decided not to support Linux and I can't download them. You have to download a proprietary piece of software that does the download for you, and it's available only for Windows of Mac. There are independent third-party software that used to work with Amazon's MP3 downloads, but it looks they've recently taken steps to actively thwart Linux users. What the hell?? I'm very annoyed.


----------



## chrisco97

I think you can download Wine and use it: http://www.winehq.org/
This may help a little bit more with that: http://mad-scientist.us/amazon.html


----------



## Blancrocher

Some may enjoy the "Big Gustav Leonhardt Box: The Bach Guild Recordings 1952-1955," available for download on Amazon for $2.99. The only catch is that the tracks don't have composers' names, but a good samaritan has provided a complete list in the comments section. There are some rare gems in addition to very good (imo) early recordings of major works by J.S. Bach.


----------



## MagneticGhost

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tallis-Complete-Works-including-Alium/dp/B00CZC5RNG/ref=sr_1_1_digr?ie=UTF8&qid=1373284420&sr=8-1

The complete choral works of Thomas Tallis (10CDs) for £7.49


----------



## Weston

A link to this so called Bach: Complete Organ Works (Walter Kraft) for $0.99 came in my email today. Does anyone have experience with it? Is it worth the hard drive space?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CVHEIVW/ref=pe_232780_30942420_pe_epc__1p_3_im









Edit: I see chrisco97 had already posted a link to it. But my question is still valid.


----------



## Weston

Amazon is also emailing me asking me what I thought of the Beethoven and Haydn complete piano sonata boxes. I'd need a year or two to answer that!


----------



## chrisco97

Weston said:


> Amazon is also emailing me asking me what I thought of the Beethoven and Haydn complete piano sonata boxes. I'd need a year or two to answer that!


Haha, isn't that the truth. :lol:



KenOC said:


> The Kraft set of Bach organ works is a bit foursquare and dull. I would really think about dropping a McDonald's lunch or two more and getting the Newman... :lol:


This is what KenOC said about that set. I have not personally bought it, just linked to it because at $0.99 it seems to be quite a deal.


----------



## Guest

If you want cheap Bach organ, then the Kibbie recordings, I think, are the way to go - they are free. Can't remember the website, but I'm sure if you do a search for Kibbie and Bach, you should get to the right place. He also plays them on organs contemporary to Bach.


----------



## chrisco97

*Here is the link to those:* http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/download.htm


----------



## Weston

Excellent! Thanks, Dr. and chrisco.


----------



## chrisco97

*Chamber Music - 50 of the Best @ $3.29*
http://www.amazon.com/Chamber-Music...&sr=8-1&keywords=Chamber+Music+50+of+the+Best

I bought this set a few days ago and I am so pleased with it. It is one of the best deals I think I have ever purchased. It comes with so many great works in great performances. Highly recommend it.

--
*Brahms: The Chamber Music @ $2.49*
http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-The-Chamber-Music/dp/B003O6Y11Q/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_a_10

The title is somewhat misleading, as this is not the complete chamber music from Brahms, but it is a lot of it. Recommended.


----------



## violadude

chrisco97 said:


> *Chamber Music - 50 of the Best @ $3.29*
> http://www.amazon.com/Chamber-Music...&sr=8-1&keywords=Chamber+Music+50+of+the+Best
> 
> I bought this set a few days ago and I am so pleased with it. It is one of the best deals I think I have ever purchased. It comes with so many great works in great performances. Highly recommend it.
> 
> --
> *Brahms: The Chamber Music @ $2.49*
> http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-The-Chamber-Music/dp/B003O6Y11Q/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_a_10
> 
> The title is somewhat misleading, as this is not the complete chamber music from Brahms, but it is a lot of it. Recommended.


I have that second Brahms chamber music one. The sound is sometimes spotty but the performances are great.


----------



## violadude

If anyone is interested. All or pretty much all of Rachmaninoff's solo piano pieces

http://www.amazon.com/Rachmaninoff-..._shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1373512689&sr=301-2


----------



## Air

Besides the Vanska set of Sibelius symphonies, are there any other crazy good deals of recordings that could be considered definitive or near definitive for their particular works?

Those deals are the ones I consider the most valuable, though I honestly can't complain about free stuff anywhere.


----------



## Guest

On 7digital.com there is a six-disc set of Mackerras "Life with Czech Music" on Supraphon for $10. These are considered to be excellent performances. Let me link it: http://us.7digital.com/artist/charles-mackerras/release/life-with-czech-music-dvorak-smetana

Also you can find a few really excellent recent Mozart recordings with Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra from Linn records for like $9 for a double-disc set. Gotta search by "Mozart Scottish" to find that one - 7digital doesn't give up its secrets easily. Here's one link: http://us.7digital.com/artist/scottish-chamber-orchestra/release/mozart-symphonies-38-41

Also at 7digital, if you're looking for Wagner's Parsifal, you can get either Marek Janowski's or Valery Gergiev's newest productions, either one for $10. My sense is that there are a lot of highly rated operas mispriced at $10. For example a top-drawer version of Gabriel Pierne's Cydalise et le chèvre-pied or the only (?) recorded version of Jean Cras' Polypheme. Here's the Pierne link: http://us.7digital.com/artist/david-shallon/release/pierne-cydalise-et-le-chevre-pied/?src=live-search. Oh wait that's a short work that fits on one disc. Oops.

Definitely check 7digital if you're looking for opera or any other multi-disc release (sometimes these are mispriced as single discs). Also there may be loads of great deals on highly regarded older recordings - I don't know much about these.

Moving over to ClassicsOnline, less of a deal, but still absolutely top-drawer, you can get Heitor Villa-Lobos' complete Bachianas Brasileiras, Choros, and Guitar Works (7 discs total) for just $30. This one's a bit hard to find so I'll post the link:
http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=851477
I bought this a few years ago and absolutely adore it. Definitely desert island disc material.

There's a pretty good deal on Serebrier's Glazunov : Complete Symphonies & Concertos from various sources, but that's about $30 now. I thought it was cheaper before.

None of these are quite the bargain that the 15-disc Essential Sibelius set is. However, in terms of quality, they are at least as good.

There used to be more great deals available. I miss the old eClassical.com - it had some zany prices before. And passionate.com used to have some good bargains back in the day. Oh well.


----------



## MagneticGhost

UK peeps - if you are interested. The EMI Collector's Box of Holst is available on mp3 for £7.49

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Holst-Collectors-Various-Artists/dp/B009H5HHSM/ref=sr_1_1_digr?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1373538150&sr=1-1

Well worth a punt if you only have the planets and want to start exploring more.


----------



## Guest

Holy crap, that is a great deal for the Mackerras/Czech recording. Those are really top notch. The Supraphon label does not disappoint, and Mackerras was incredible with the Czech masters. 

I have also read good things about his later Mozart symphonies on Linn. 

Those are two great deals.


----------



## chrisco97

The complete Bach works for harpsichord (VoxBox) came out a few days ago at $0.99...seems to be a good deal as it seems to include the complete Goldberg Variations and WTC: http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Complete...&keywords=complete+works+for+harpsichord+bach

There is also this complete set of Glazunov's symphonies for $3.99: http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-The-..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373599164&sr=301-1


----------



## Weston

This might be loosely considered a good deal, the complete Mendelssohn Songs Without Words for $5.99 in mp3 format. That comes to about 12 cents per song. (Even in this context "song" sounds like I'm a newbie!) The playing by Peter Nagy and the recording on Naxos seem adequate.

http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-Songs-Without-Words-Complete/dp/B000QQUVE8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1373608730&sr=8-4&keywords=songs+without+words+complete

However they don't seem to be arranged in any order that makes sense, until you realize they were once released as two volumes, the first being highlights, and the second the remainder. I'll likely rename the files and media tags to make them more orderly and sort better.

I always worry about repeats, if there are any, being observed on these bargain basement deals.


----------



## KenOC

chrisco97 said:


> The complete Bach works for harpsichord (VoxBox) came out a few days ago at $0.99...


Believe that is Martin Galling. A bargain at the price, no doubt, but Galling was considered a not-quite-stellar performer even when the Vox LPs were new.


----------



## chrisco97

Nice to know. 

I actually considered buying the set, but backed off because I am still not really a fan of JSB's music. I do really like what I have heard of his brother's music though (Johann Christian Bach)...need to pick up some of his work.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Rachmaninov PC's 2 and 3 performed by Lisitsa, for under £2 ...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachmaninov-Piano-Concerto-No-2/dp/B009NIFRS0/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1373631515&sr=1-1&keywords=rachmaninov+lisitsa

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachmaninov-Piano-Concerto-No-3/dp/B00A9ZTF0W/ref=sr_1_2?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1373631515&sr=1-2&keywords=rachmaninov+lisitsa

Her interpretations might be an acquired taste, but real bargains nonetheless!


----------



## jimsumner

chrisco97 said:


> Nice to know.
> 
> I actually considered buying the set, but backed off because I am still not really a fan of JSB's music. I do really like what I have heard of his brother's music though (Johann Christian Bach)...need to pick up some of his work.


J.C. Bach was one of the many sons of Johann Sebastian Bach, a man who reproduced with some regularity. Several other sons were composers of note, although few have thought any of them to be their father's equal, at least since the middle of the 19th century.

I hope you do become a fan of J.S. Bach. A lifetime of pleasure awaits.


----------



## MagneticGhost

There were 2 JC Bachs. Thus the confusion.
Perhaps chrisco97 was thinking of the older cousin.
http://http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Christoph_Bach


----------



## KenOC

Fact I learned the other day: J.C. Bach, the "London Bach," was in fact younger than Josef Haydn. Even so he died early, in the same year that Haydn published his Op. 33 quartets.


----------



## chrisco97

Hmmm...sorry for the confusion guys! I thought Johann Christian was Johann Sebastian's brother. I guess he was his son. Johann Christian is the composer I am talking about, I just thought he was his brother instead of his son. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## apricissimus

apricissimus said:


> While checking out the links other people have posted here (thanks everyone, by the way), I came across this Ring cycle currently selling for $5.99:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Der-Ri...nding_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1373024849&sr=1-229
> 
> This is Thielemann's 2008 Bayreuth production (and is currently selling for over $100 on CD!).


It looks like maybe the low, low price of $5.99 was a mistake...? The MP3's for this Ring cycle are now selling for $90.99. (At that price, you're really better off just buying the CD box set.)


----------



## apricissimus

apricissimus said:


> Another complete set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, performed by HJ Lim, for only $9.49:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Com...TF8&colid=3DJMKQHFYLCK8&coliid=I2J6MXJLLOGCJY
> 
> (Never heard it, can't vouch for it.)


If anyone is considering purchasing this set, the Schnabel and Jando sets (both available for cheap) are both better. You're better off picking either of those before Lim's set (in my opinion).

My main qualms with Lim are that she takes excessive liberties with rubato, and in faster or more aggressive passages, it sounds like she's trying to play it absolutely as fast as she can to the point where her articulation really suffers. (She also takes tempos a little quicker overall even in slow movements, which I don't necessarily mind, but that may also bother some people.)

I hate to put really talented musicians down, and I don't mean to do that here, but the bar has been set so high with recorded Beethoven sonatas. There are just better options available.


----------



## chrisco97

apricissimus said:


> If anyone is considering purchasing this set, the Schnabel and Jando sets (both available for cheap) are both better. You're better off picking either of those before Lim's set (in my opinion).
> 
> My main qualms with Lim are that she takes excessive liberties with rubato, and in faster or more aggressive passages, it sounds like she's trying to play it absolutely as fast as she can to the point where her articulation really suffers. (She also takes tempos a little quicker overall even in slow movements, which I don't necessarily mind, but that may also bother some people.)
> 
> I hate to put really talented musicians down, and I don't mean to do that here, but the bar has been set so high with recorded Beethoven sonatas. There are just better options available.


I read that she played rather fast compared to the originals. I also read that the set was not actually "complete" and was missing two of the sonatas. So I went with the Jando set instead. I am so glad I did because I found one of my favourite Beethoven interpreters because of it.


----------



## KenOC

chrisco97 said:


> The Schnabel set you linked to is not complete either. Also, listening to the samples, the sound is not that great. Turns out, according to a reviewer, they are 1930's recordings.


The Schnabel set is, of course, made up of antique recordings. And the $2 download is unaccountably missing the Op. 110! I complained to Amazon and they offered my $2 back, but I refused, figuring that my righteous indignation was worth more than that.  Jando is a good and solid introductory set.


----------



## Guest

I once noticed that Mirian Conti's Chopin Mazurkas was selling for -1 cents on ArchivMusic.com. I downloaded it just to see what would happen (I wasn't really interested in it) and it came out as zero cents. 

So I demanded my penny! Just kidding. But I did send the site owner (?) an email pointing out the erroneous price. He sent me back a payment request for $18 or something. 

I was really mad! I sent him back a nasty email, protesting that no good deed goes unpunished, that's no way to treat your customers, he should be thanking me, blah blah blah. In retrospect I probably should have been more tactful - not least because I really like the website.

I never have liked that Conti set as a result of the bad experience. In fact, I'm just gonna delete the dumb thing.

Confession over.


----------



## Air

Thanks to Burroughs, I discovered this 12-CD Box Set of some of Arrau's highlights for $8.99. It's literally the same as his EMI "Icon" Box Set but for way cheaper. If this doesn't constitute as a bargain, then I don't know what does: http://www.amazon.com/Virtuoso-Pian...=8-1&keywords=arrau+virtuoso+piano+collection


----------



## Weston

Air said:


> Thanks to Burroughs, I discovered this 12-CD Box Set of some of Arrau's highlights for $8.99. It's literally the same as his EMI "Icon" Box Set but for way cheaper. If this doesn't constitute as a bargain, then I don't know what does: http://www.amazon.com/Virtuoso-Pian...=8-1&keywords=arrau+virtuoso+piano+collection


Tracks 110 to 111. I wonder if this could be the recording of the Schumann piano concerto I cherished in my teenaged years. I have no memory of the conductor or orchestra, only that it was Claudio Arrau. The samples sound pretty close although loaded with hiss. Might be worth it anyway, but I have way too much music to organize right now.


----------



## KenOC

The Haydn Piano Trios have been mentioned here lately, and they're really worth having. Not a superbuy, but the complete set is available for $18 by the Haydn Trio Eisenstadt. This is a fraction of the cost of the Beaux Arts set, and it compares very favorably with the BAT.

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-J-Piano..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374115966&sr=301-1


----------



## Sudonim

This one was mentioned on (I believe) the "Latest Purchases" thread:









A 15-CD set for $9.49 - as opposed to $149.99 on iTunes. 

And these:









Also $9.49.









$9.49 again.









And again, $9.49.









This one's a bit more - $17.98 - but that's not too shabby for five CDs (and it's something like $60 on iTunes).

And finally, the Olivier Messiaen 6-CD set _Olivier Messiaen 1908-1992_, on the Naïve label, is only $6.99. (I can't get the image to load for some reason ...)


----------



## Avey

Has anyone heard this Dvorak set? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

That's an _amazing_ price for the complete SQ set. The Prague Q.'s set is over $50.


----------



## KenOC

Avey said:


> Has anyone heard this Dvorak set? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> That's an _amazing_ price for the complete SQ set. The Prague Q.'s set is over $50.


An amazing price indeed. Still, you should compare with this other download at the same price.

http://www.amazon.com/Czech-String-..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375939852&sr=301-1


----------



## Avey

KenOC said:


> An amazing price indeed. Still, you should compare with this other download at the same price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Czech-String-..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375939852&sr=301-1


Wow. Have you heard? Sound quality acceptable, good, poor?


----------



## KenOC

Avey said:


> Wow. Have you heard? Sound quality acceptable, good, poor?


I just bought it! Will report tomorrow...


----------



## Selby

Sudonim said:


> This one was mentioned on (I believe) the "Latest Purchases" thread:
> 
> View attachment 21437
> 
> 
> A 15-CD set for $9.49 - as opposed to $149.99 on iTunes.
> 
> And these:
> 
> View attachment 21438
> 
> 
> Also $9.49.
> 
> View attachment 21439
> 
> 
> $9.49 again.
> 
> View attachment 21441
> 
> 
> And again, $9.49.
> 
> View attachment 21442
> 
> 
> This one's a bit more - $17.98 - but that's not too shabby for five CDs (and it's something like $60 on iTunes).
> 
> And finally, the Olivier Messiaen 6-CD set _Olivier Messiaen 1908-1992_, on the Naïve label, is only $6.99. (I can't get the image to load for some reason ...)


You are limited to 5 pics per post I believe, which is why you couldn't load it.


----------



## KenOC

Avey said:


> Wow. Have you heard? Sound quality acceptable, good, poor?


I've only had time to listen to a couple of tracks. The recordings sound very good and the performances seem quite fine. No regrets here.

What the set has:
Dvorak quartets -- all (plus Cypresses and a few other things)
Martinu quartets 1-7 plus a few things
Janacek quartets 1 and 2
Smetana quartets 1 and 2

Altogether, about 15 hours of Czech quartets.


----------



## Sudonim

^ That's quite tantalizing, KenOC. Bet I'll own that set by Monday.

While I was looking at that one, I came across another great deal - has anyone mentioned this one yet?

http://www.amazon.com/Reger-Collection/dp/B00CD97JL4/ref=tmm_other_meta_binding_title_0

I don't know Reger's music at all, but at that price I'm tempted to explore.


----------



## violadude

Ya know what's crazy guys? I'm officially too poor for even any of these sets


----------



## Weston

Sudonim said:


> ^ That's quite tantalizing, KenOC. Bet I'll own that set by Monday.
> 
> While I was looking at that one, I came across another great deal - has anyone mentioned this one yet?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Reger-Collection/dp/B00CD97JL4/ref=tmm_other_meta_binding_title_0
> 
> I don't know Reger's music at all, but at that price I'm tempted to explore.


I find Reger's music satisfying though not quite awe inspiring, especially his sets of variations on themes by composers who came before him, if you are into romantic variations. I've not heard much of his chamber music, nor many of the pieces in this set. I'm bookmarking it.

But, my goodness! I still haven't finished sorting and cataloging the Haydn piano works from early in this thread.


----------



## Selby

Takemitsu: Orchestral Works

Nexus, The Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Carl St. Clair

$2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Takemitsu-Orc...TF8&colid=25QCHBMOHAV52&coliid=I3N9ETYAZG8LX8


----------



## KenOC

Mitchell said:


> Takemitsu: Orchestral Works


Good catch on the Takemitsu. The Pacific Symphony Orchestra is my hometown band. They aren't all that well-regarded here, but the reviews find no problem with their playing. This is one of their very few commercial recordings.

Anybody who doesn't have this music should consider this cheap download as a way to plug a *SERIOUS *gap in their library!


----------



## Selby

6 disc Messiaen for $6.99?

Most repeats for me, but for that price, why not?

One thing I do hate about some of these Amazon boxes is lack of listings - pieces and performers; I had to consult a different website just to figure out exactly what was on the things. Oh well.

great cover art.









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00369AC9Q/ref=dm_sp_alb?ie=UTF8&qid=1376960122&sr=8-3


----------



## Mahlerian

That is an excellent set! I own it on disc and recommend it to any Messiaen fan.


----------



## edge

This looks like a pretty good. 11 hours of Chopin for $.99! I wasn't really looking for Chopin, I was looking at the Czech String Quartets and this popped up as a suggestion.
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Piano-Works-VoxBox-Edition/dp/B00CC9JWM4/ref=wl_mb_hu_m_7_dp


----------



## Muddy

I just downloaded The Essential Sibelius for 10 bucks! 15 discs of music. Very excited!


----------



## Muddy

Ok, Amazon mp3 downloads are ridiculously cheap. I am downloading The Haydn Big Box-14 disks of music. $1.09!!!


----------



## Weston

aszkid said:


> Is this one (Big Schubert Collection) formed of complete pieces, or just excerpts?


This question went under the radar and it came to my attention again after Amazon emailed me an advertisement for this Schubert collection. From what I can tell the pieces are complete, but I wonder when some of these were recorded. Though I can tell they are stereo, some of the symphonic works sound a little narrow in frequency range to me when I play the samples. Is it just me?

Maybe I'll wait and collect Schubert in a more natural slower way.


----------



## Muddy

Weston said:


> This question went under the radar and it came to my attention again after Amazon emailed me an advertisement for this Schubert collection. From what I can tell the pieces are complete, but I wonder when some of these were recorded. Though I can tell they are stereo, some of the symphonic works sound a little narrow in frequency range to me when I play the samples. Is it just me?
> 
> Maybe I'll wait and collect Schubert in a more natural slower way.


Good lord, 99 cents??? I guarantee that much Schubert is worth the price of a McDonald's cheeseburger.


----------



## KenOC

These recordings are quite old, but the performers are (in many cases) first-class. Others are less well-known but may still be quite good. In other Bach Guild boxes I've bought, the recording quality is more than adequate. 99 cents? A no-brainer, especially if you don't have some of these works and like Schubert.

Also nice is that you can store your purchase in Amazon's cloud for free (unlimited space for Amazon downloads) and just download to your computer whatever you feel like. Or you can play the music from the cloud. No worries about backup!


----------



## EricABQ

A little set of 13 Mozart wind concertos for $1.09. 13 different concertos, but a couple of them aren't complete, I believe.

http://www.amazon.com/30-Must-Have-Mozart-Wind-Concertos/dp/B00B07EAO4/ref=sr_1_2?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1378377522&sr=1-2&keywords=mozart+wind+concertos


----------



## GreenMamba

10 discs of Klemperer for $14.99. Brahms, Bruckner and Beethoven. A lot of live performances, and I can't vouch for the sound quality.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Brahms-Bruckner-Birgit-Nilsson/dp/B005DCMVOI/ref=pd_sim_m_95


----------



## Manxfeeder

GreenMamba said:


> 10 discs of Klemperer for $14.99. Brahms, Bruckner and Beethoven. A lot of live performances, and I can't vouch for the sound quality.


The Bruckner recordings look like the ones I have (5/4/1954, 3/9/58, and 7/6/57) on 
Europa Musica. If that's the case, these are good interpretations - not overly slow, as some of his studio recordings were, and the sound is pretty good, considering when they were done. Throw in Brahms and Beethoven, and it looks really good.


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Also nice is that you can store your purchase in Amazon's cloud for free (unlimited space for Amazon downloads) and just download to your computer whatever you feel like. Or you can play the music from the cloud. No worries about backup!


As a collector of books and music, I'm going to have trouble with the concept of cloud storage. It doesn't feel like I'm in possession (read "control") of it that way. But I'd better get used to it. Can it be long before our home 3D food printers squirt out the latest Master Chef _entrée du jour_?


----------



## EricABQ

For U.S cutomers only, if you buy this 8 disc CD set of the complete Scriabin solo piano works for $22, you get the .mp3 download for free (and you can download it immediately.) If you buy just the .mp3 set, it will run you $52. Very odd pricing, but a good deal when buying the CDs.


----------



## Joris

Look at this Mozart set:

http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Masterworks-Mozart/dp/B00EJ4UVSO


----------



## JCarmel

Wow...that's a good 'un?!


----------



## Joris

And don't forget this! Oh my

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Symphonies/dp/B007Q067V8


----------



## EricABQ

Joris said:


> And don't forget this! Oh my
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Symphonies/dp/B007Q067V8


I downloaded that a couple weeks ago and am very happy with it. If you pair that with the dirt cheap Haydn Big Box you end with about 20 different symphonies if I remember correctly.


----------



## chrisco97

The complete Trevor Pinnock/The English Concert recordings of Vivaldi on Deutsche Grammophon are on Amazon MP3 for only $7.99. I see that as a *huge* deal! Just bought it and am severely enjoying it! 

http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Strav...80359213&sr=8-1&keywords=vIVALDI+sTRAVAGANZA#

My only complaint is the tracks do not list the names of the works, just the names of the movements. You can find the track listing at Deutsche Grammophon's website though: http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/single?PRODUCT_NR=4790135


----------



## jimsumner

chrisco97 said:


> The complete Trevor Pinnock/The English Concert recordings of Vivaldi on Deutsche Grammophon are on Amazon MP3 for only $7.99. I see that as a *huge* deal! Just bought it and am severely enjoying it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Strav...80359213&sr=8-1&keywords=vIVALDI+sTRAVAGANZA#
> 
> My only complaint is the tracks do not list the names of the works, just the names of the movements. You can find the track listing at Deutsche Grammophon's website though: http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/single?PRODUCT_NR=4790135


I sure wish Amazon would go to just a teensy, tiny, itty, bitty little bit of trouble and better tag this stuff.


----------



## chrisco97

Honestly I do not think it is Amazon that does the tagging. It might be, but I am pretty sure it is the label themselves that do it. Regardless I think it is a great deal and I already have two of the seven CDs tagged.


----------



## jimsumner

chrisco97 said:


> Honestly I do not think it is Amazon that does the tagging. It might be, but I am pretty sure it is the label themselves that do it. Regardless I think it is a great deal and I already have two of the seven CDs tagged.


How much is one's time worth?

Instead of paying the neighborhood teenagers to cut the grass or rake the leaves, maybe we should pay them to tag our MP3 purchases. 

Seriously, having accurate information as part of a purchase doesn't seem like an unreasonable expectation. To me.


----------



## chrisco97

It is not an unreasonable expectation. I would have loved it if they were tagged. I see it as a small price to pay for such a great deal though. Maybe that is just me.


----------



## KenOC

chrisco97 said:


> It is not an unreasonable expectation. I would have loved it if they were tagged. I see it as a small price to pay for such a great deal though. Maybe that is just me.


My experience is that the actual MP3 files on Amazon super-buy collections are tagged well enough. Unfortunately this is not reflected on the lists of tracks as advertised, no idea why.


----------



## julianoq

I am almost sure that it is not the seller that does the tagging, it is the provider. Almost everything that I find on Amazon MP3 is tagged the same on Google Music All Access. Sadly, most things are not tagged well enough


----------



## zamplify

chrisco97 said:


> *Brahms: The Chamber Music @ $2.49*
> http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-The-Chamber-Music/dp/B003O6Y11Q/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_a_10
> 
> The title is somewhat misleading, as this is not the complete chamber music from Brahms, but it is a lot of it. Recommended.


purchased! looking forward to it, thanks.


----------



## EricABQ

http://www.amazon.com/Poulenc-Complete-Works-Piano/dp/B00006JN9R/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3KT9PV5H07FOZ&coliid=I13EOXYE8IOKOA

A 3 CD set of Poulenc piano music played by Eric Parkin for $10. The CDs would cost you $28.

109 tracks.

I haven't purchased this yet, but I think it is up next.


----------



## EricABQ

A complete, well reviewed set of Debussy's solo piano music for $10. That's less than half what iTunes is charging for the same set.

I own this set and it sounds great. I have no point of comparison to make regarding the performances, but I have no complaints at all.

http://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Complete-Solo-Piano-Music/dp/B006HNUVB2/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=debussy+dedova

Also, as a side note, I did purchase the set I mentioned in post 116 and am very happy with that as well.


----------



## chrisco97

Here is a complete set of *Telemann's* Tafelmusik for $7.99. I will admit I do not enjoy these performances near as much as _Reinhard Goebel and Musica Antiqua Koln's_ performances, but it is a great deal nonetheless. 

http://www.amazon.com/Telemann-Musi...inding_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1381875565&sr=8-13


----------



## EricABQ

Complete set of Shostakovich's symphonies for under $10.

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Rudolph-Barshai-Aleksashkin-Sinfoniechor/dp/B00D1SFV5W/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=shostakovich+symphonies


----------



## KenOC

EricABQ said:


> Complete set of Shostakovich's symphonies for under $10.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=shostakovich+symphonies


This is actually quite a good set. Really can't afford *not* to buy it!


----------



## Blake

Neeme Jarvi's Tchaikovsky cycle - $7:

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-The-Symphonies-Orchestral-Works/dp/B004OTY1EO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1384752037&sr=8-12&keywords=tchaikovsky+symphonies


----------



## EricABQ

Vesuvius said:


> Neeme Jarvi's Tchaikovsky cycle - $7:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-The-Symphonies-Orchestral-Works/dp/B004OTY1EO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1384752037&sr=8-12&keywords=tchaikovsky+symphonies


Following that link I see that you can get a complete symphony set of Rachmaninoff for $4 and Glazunov for $6 as well.


----------



## Blake

EricABQ said:


> Following that link I see that you can get a complete symphony set of Rachmaninoff for $4 and Glazunov for $6 as well.


Also Sibelius and Mendelssohn complete symphonies for $7-$8.


----------



## Copperears

Just make sure none of it is published by Universal Music Group. See my recent revelation in the Recorded Music Hi-fi subforum.


----------



## scratchgolf

I haven't seen mention of the "Rise of the Masters" sets. The covers are certainly ridiculous but the prices cannot be beaten. $2.19 for 100 essential pieces from Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Chopin, Brahms, Grieg, Handel, Vivaldi, Tchaikovsky, and Debussy. That's $26.28 for 1,200 pieces of music, and each song sells for 99c each. I'm sure they aren't the greatest versions but as a starter set or someone looking for different versions to compare, this is a great place to begin. I purchased them all even though I had some of them in there entirety already.


----------



## EricABQ

scratchgolf said:


> I haven't seen mention of the "Rise of the Masters" sets. The covers are certainly ridiculous but the prices cannot be beaten. $2.19 for 100 essential pieces from Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Chopin, Brahms, Grieg, Handel, Vivaldi, Tchaikovsky, and Debussy. That's $26.28 for 1,200 pieces of music, and each song sells for 99c each. I'm sure they aren't the greatest versions but as a starter set or someone looking for different versions to compare, this is a great place to begin. I purchased them all even though I had some of them in there entirety already.


I've also purchased them all and they are undoubtedly a great way to beef up a collection very quickly.

The Chopin and the Debussy in particular stand out for quality of the sound and performances. I also highly recommend the Grieg.

The only one that was a bit of a disappointment was the Tchaikovsky. A few of the symphonies sounded like they were recorded from the lobby.

Edit: While I do recommend the Chopin RotM set, the Vox Box download for 2.99 is even better.


----------



## KenOC

Also take a look at the "99 Most Essential" series. These seem to be drawn largely from recent BIS performances, most very good. I particularly liked the Saint-Saens package, which filled a lot of holes in my collection. As a bonus, its Organ Symphony is tremendous and is now my go-to version.

No longer 99 cents, alas. Many are now five or six bucks (I can't believe I'm saying that...)


----------



## scratchgolf

I did pick up a few of the 99s as well. Pretty much the few composers I wanted who weren't available in the Masters. I also grabbed Beethoven's 9th/ Karajan and Complete Beethoven Symphonies/ Bernstein on the CD/download option. I usually stick to the digital but it's a great option for gifts to give the discs and keep the mp3s.


----------



## Weston

I think I've mentioned elsewhere the mp3 store is a good place (in the US) to collect 20th and 21st century works if you're wanting to proceed with caution:

Pierre Boulez Conducts His Own Works, $2.99, Total Length: 52:08

Takemitsu: Orchestral Works, $2.99 Total Length: 1:01:45 

Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques, $5.94, Total Length: 1:37:03
(Manxfeeder seemed to enjoy this one.)

Berio: Orchestral Works, $3.96, Total Length: 1:10:39

and on and on . . .

I haven't taken advantage yet, sorry to say. I want to get my newer purchases organized. It takes me a while.


----------



## EricABQ

This is probably better described as folk music than classical music, but they are giving it away for free, so it definitely counts as a deal:

http://www.amazon.com/Green-Hill-Music-Celtic-Sampler/dp/B00B6CDOFO/ref=sr_1_8?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1384949382&sr=1-8&keywords=bach+guild


----------



## scratchgolf

EricABQ said:


> This is probably better described as folk music than classical music, but they are giving it away for free, so it definitely counts as a deal:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Green-Hill-Music-Celtic-Sampler/dp/B00B6CDOFO/ref=sr_1_8?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1384949382&sr=1-8&keywords=bach+guild


Thanks for this. I love grabbing the free stuff and I always look for music to play on St Patty's Day, which happens to be my anniversary. I didn't realize it at the time. I was either too drunk to realize it was St Patty's Day or too drunk to realize I was getting married.


----------



## Weston

EricABQ said:


> This is probably better described as folk music than classical music, but they are giving it away for free, so it definitely counts as a deal:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Green-Hill-Music-Celtic-Sampler/dp/B00B6CDOFO/ref=sr_1_8?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1384949382&sr=1-8&keywords=bach+guild


Arkenstone is / was probably the most popular "new age" musician next to Enya if you are into that sort of thing. I was for a long time. Sometimes I still enjoy it, but I've mostly moved on to the electronica or ambient that it evolved into. I appreciate the link and will give it a whirl.


----------



## Wandering

Under _mp3_ category at Amazon, you can find Szell Cleveland Brahms Haydn Variations for 99 cents. Most mp3 Haydn Variations are broken up by individual variation, making this find a real treat. I used the keywords *Brahms Haydn Szell*. It was paired with Haydn's Symphony 103.










here is the link


----------



## EricABQ

A complete Mendelssohn symphony set for $7 (includes all the string symphonies plus symphonies 1 - 5.)

http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-Complete-Symphonies-Various-artists/dp/B006VRLAZK/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_a_10


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> Haydn, complete piano sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, a really great stylish and virtuosic set, $9.49.
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-The-Pia..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742730&sr=301-1


Well, I hope everyone who wanted that one bought it, because the price is now $59.99.


----------



## edge

EricABQ said:


> Well, I hope everyone who wanted that one bought it, because the price is now $59.99.


If I wanted this one, I'd add it to my "Wish List". Then I'd check my wish list daily to see if they drop the price again. I don't know why if they've adjusted the price once, they're likely to do it several times a year. Some items never seem to change price.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> I think I've mentioned elsewhere the mp3 store is a good place (in the US) to collect 20th and 21st century works if you're wanting to proceed with caution:
> 
> Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques, $5.94, Total Length: 1:37:03
> (Manxfeeder seemed to enjoy this one.)


No seeming about it; he does!


----------



## Selby

Complete cycle of Schubert string quartets from the renowned Taneyev String Quartet for less than $4.49.

When I say complete cycle I mean complete. No. 1, D. 18 to No. 15, D. 887.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Stri...262678&sr=8-2&keywords=taneyev+string+quartet


----------



## KenOC

Mitchell said:


> Complete cycle of Schubert string quartets from the renowned Taneyev String Quartet for less than $4.49.


This is getting ridiculous! How about the complete Mozart solo piano music for 99 cents??? And Walter Klien ain't chopped liver.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Comple...music_a_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1QP5NHFCS3FDH85KRV64


----------



## Guest

Ken, quit pussyfooting around and go vote in my thread. If I keep having ties for last place...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rachmaninoff: Complete Symphonies, Piano Concertos, & Orchestral Works (The Vox Box Edition)


----------



## Selby

For Bunita Marcus

Morton Feldman 
By Stephane Ginsburgh

$0.89.

I think that they just screwed this up, so get it while the getting's good - since it is one track and this is the price they charge for a single track - it just happens to be a single-movement 1hr and 11min piece they did not split into multiple tracks. The CD is $25.

Not a bad interpretation.










http://www.amazon.com/Bunita-Marcus...1441590996&sr=8-1&keywords=feldman+for+bunita


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

This thread in the past helped me get some good classical works for a good price.


----------



## Faustian

Johnnie Burgess said:


> This thread in the past helped me get some good classical works for a good price.


Yeah I snatch up deals like this whenever I see them and have discovered some great music. Its particularly helpful in offering an introduction for composers I'm not very familiar with but who I'm interested in exploring. So thank you for reviving this thread.


----------



## Trout

The following purchases, I believe, are great bargains and would make a great overview of classical music. I have bought all of them and consider them each very worthwhile.

Machaut: Sacred and Secular Music (Dominique Vellard & Ensemble Gilles Binchois) @ $5.99
http://www.amazon.com/Machaut-Sacred-Secular-Music/dp/B00D0FFKNO

Tallis: Complete Choral Works (Alistair Dixon & Chapelle du Roi) @ $8.99
http://www.amazon.com/Alistair-Charivari-Agr%C3%A8able-Laurence-Benson-Wilson/dp/B00CZBUKV6

Monteverdi: Complete Operas (Sergio Vartolo & Orfeo Orchestra) @ $8.99
http://www.amazon.com/Monteverdi-Sergio-Vartolo-Orfeo-Orchestra/dp/B01167H1IE

Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Otto Klemperer & Philharmonia Orchestra) @ $7.99
http://www.amazon.com/J-S-Bach-St-Matthew-Passion/dp/B00CSWB2K0

Mozart: Complete Works for Solo Piano (Walter Klien) @ $2.99
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Works-Piano-VoxBox/dp/B00JGEYCJG

Haydn: Complete String Quartets (various) @ $2.99
http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complete-String-Quartets-VoxMegaBox/dp/B00YRDOGKQ

Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas (Jenő Jandó) @ $6.99
http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Box-Set-Complete-Beethoven/dp/B00A1BC3B2

Beethoven: The 9 Symphonies (Bruno Walter & Columbia Symphony Orchestra) @ $8.99
http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vol-03-9-Symphonies/dp/B0050I2ZOQ

Brahms: Symphonies; Ein Deutsche Requiem (Otto Klemperer & Philharmonia Orchestra) @ $11.49
http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Symphonies-deutsches-Requiem-Klemperer/dp/B00B2IK24S

Verdi: Otello (Mario del Monaco, Herbert von Karajan & Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) @ $6.99
http://www.amazon.com/Verdi-Otello-Mario-del-Monaco/dp/B007FH3YAO

Bruckner: Symphonies 1-9 (Heinz Rögner & Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin) @ $8.99
http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester-Berlin-R%C3%B6gner/dp/B00HT9DXH2

Mahler: Symphonies 1, 2, 4, 5 & 9; Das Lied; Lieder (Bruno Walter & New York Philharmonic Orchestra) @ $7.99
http://www.amazon.com/Bruno-Walter-Plays-Gustav-Mahler/dp/B0083WM7RG

Czech String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet) @ $8.99
http://www.amazon.com/Czech-String-Quartets-Stamitz-Quartet/dp/B00CMQNCZA

Schoenberg: 5 Orchestral Pieces / Variations for Orchestra, Lutosławski: Funeral Music / Livre pour orchestre (Günther Herbig & Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester) @ $6.99
http://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Sch%C3%B6nberg-Orchestral-Variations-Lutoslawski/dp/B00515WJHQ

Berg: Wozzeck (Herbert Kegel & Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra) @ $5.99
http://www.amazon.com/Leipzig-Radio-Symphony-Orchestra-Herbert/dp/B00EWPV3IM

Copland: Appalachian Spring* & Billy the Kid* (Michael Tilson Thomas & San Francisco Symphony Orchestra) @ $1.98 (or whole album @ $5.94)
http://www.amazon.com/Copland-Appalachian-Spring-Classic-Library/dp/B00138F6NE

Shostakovich: Symphonies (Rudolf Barshai & WDR Sinfonieorchester) @ $8.99
http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Rudolph-Barshai-Aleksashkin-Sinfonieorchester/dp/B00D1SFV5W

Carter: Symphony of Three Orchestras, Varèse: Déserts; Equatorial; Hyperprism (Pierre Boulez) @ $3.99
http://www.amazon.com/Carter-Symphony-Orchestras-Equatorial-Hyperprism/dp/B0013AYTVM

Takemitsu: Orchestral Works (Carl St. Clair & The Pacific Symphony Orchestra) @ $2.99
http://www.amazon.com/Takemitsu-Pacific-Symphony-Orchestra-Clair/dp/B00138F6LQ

Reich: various (Norrbotten NEO) @ $7.92
http://www.amazon.com/Steve-Reich-Norrbotten-NEO/dp/B00GILN868

Lutosławski: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4, Les Espaces du sommeil (Esa-Pekka Salonen & Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra) @ $2.99
http://www.amazon.com/Lutoslawski-Symphonies-Nos-Espaces-sommeil/dp/B0013AZRTA

Gubaidulina: best works (various) @ $5.99
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sofia-Gubaidulina-Various-artists/dp/B00ISJY1XC

(* indicates individual track purchases)

One can also opt for the Bach Guild mega purchases which are amazing bargains. They are generally not top-tier performances, but the ones I have heard so far are more than acceptable. Just beware of some sloppiness in the track preparation, e.g. missing or wrong track info.

I'd also be happy to post more great bargains I have found on other websites if I am allowed to on this thread.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow. The Jando Beethoven set used to be 7.99. It's dropped $1.


----------



## Selby

^^^ I would be doing cartwheels over Trout's post if only Amazon would allow for Lossless downloads.


----------



## Faustian

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow. The Jando Beethoven set used to be 7.99. It's dropped $1.


That's pretty much a no-brainer.


----------



## Trout

Here are a few more good ones I missed:

Schumann: Symphonies 1-4 & Violin & Piano Concertos (Nikolaus Harnoncourt & Chamber Orchestra of Europe) @ $4.99
http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Symphonies-Violin-Piano-Concertos/dp/B00CP4IC54

Brahms: Chamber Music (various) @ $2.69
http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Chamber-Music-Various-artists/dp/B003O6Y11Q

Sibelius: The Complete Symphonies - Karelia - Lemminkäinen - Violin Concerto (Osmo Vänskä & Lahti Symphony Orchestra) @ $7.99
http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Complete-Symphonies-Lemmink%C3%A4inen-Concerto/dp/B004Z4ZN4A


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bruno Walter and Mahler's Symphony 9 In D Major for $ 3.96
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003A9GVSI/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp


----------



## Manxfeeder

There is another thread about MP3 deals that mentioned a two collections of masses from Naxos for 5.99. Does anyone remember the name of that thread?


----------



## tortkis

Manxfeeder said:


> There is another thread about MP3 deals that mentioned a two collections of masses from Naxos for 5.99. Does anyone remember the name of that thread?


It's Ridiculous bargains, CDs and MP3s thread in "Recorded Music and Publications" forum. (I also first looked for that thread in this forum...)


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> There is another thread about MP3 deals that mentioned a two collections of masses from Naxos for 5.99. Does anyone remember the name of that thread?


Those Naxos volumes are tempting, but I urge you to listen to several of the samples before using hard drive space or iTunes space for the files. Some of the masses sounded like tenth rate Andrew Lloyd Webber to me. I think these works I'm questioning are on Volume 2, and maybe it was indeed Webber or other composer with a show tunes feel. It's hard to tell without the samples being labeled. And of course that may not bother you at all.

It wouldn't bother me either except I'm still firmly planted in the album oriented rock era, and I would not feel right about deleting even files I hated from an album. An album must be complete. So I am torn about this bargain.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> Those Naxos volumes are tempting, but I urge you to listen to several of the samples before using hard drive space or iTunes space for the files.


Thanks. It looks like I have a lot of these Naxos recordings already, especially on Volume 1. And some do look weird on the second one, like Larkin's Jazz. But it looks like a great introduction to sacred music for a new collector.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D Major, Op. 107 - "Reformation"








http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036BGZY0/
NBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Toscanini

For under $3.


----------



## Markbridge

Here's Dvorak's complete solo piano music with Inna Poroshina for $7.99:

http://www.amazon.com/Dvorák-Comple...ms-bar-strip-0&keywords=dvorak+Inna+Poroshina


----------



## Weston

Those Brilliant Complete Piano series are amazing bargains, but I've still never waded through all the Complete Grieg from that series I purchased probably over year ago!

There is SO much music available now.


----------



## Markbridge

I forgot to mention, two of Horenstein's classic Unicorn recordings are now available for download at Amazon for cheap:

Mahler 3rd ($5.94): http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Sympho...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011

Nielsen 5th ($2.97): http://www.amazon.com/Neilsen-Symph...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Markbridge

Just found this set featuring Nathan Milstein at iTunes:






Don't be put off by the cover, it's a pretty good deal. It includes violin concertos by Beethoven, Brahms, Bruch #1, Dvořák, Glazunov, Mendelssohn (the only one that is in monaural), Prokofiev's 1st and Tchaikovsky. There's also a few Bach Partitas and Sonatas for solo violin as well as some violin/piano sonatas by Beethoven, Mozart, etc. Finally, there's quite a few bon bons, which I ignored. But, all this for $10, it's not a bad deal at all.

BTW, I actually got to meet Milstein years and years and years ago when he played the Mendelssohn with the Omaha Symphony (!).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Markbridge said:


> I forgot to mention, two of Horenstein's classic Unicorn recordings are now available for download at Amazon for cheap:
> 
> Mahler 3rd ($5.94): http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Sympho...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011
> 
> Nielsen 5th ($2.97): http://www.amazon.com/Neilsen-Symph...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


The Nielsen symphony was great. Saga Drøm was also very nice!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Markbridge said:


> J
> BTW, I actually got to meet Milstein years and years and years ago when he played the Mendelssohn with the Omaha Symphony (!).


That is way cool! I've enjoyed everything I've heard so far by Nathan Milstein.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bringing back an old thread:

Hanson: Complete Symphonies









https://www.amazon.com/Hanson-Symphonies-Seattle-Symphony-Chorale/dp/B01HNSJ9QM


----------



## Sonata

Incredible bargain. The "Romantic Piano Concerto" series has been discussed on here several times, with some high quality concertos from mostly lesser known composers. I never delved into this series though I'd been very interested. Well now I have the whole of it!!!!

Three volumes, about ten hours each. 99 cents each.
For thirty hours of mostly awesome concerto music, not even three dollars. I am floored.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Glazunov: The Complete Symphonies
BBC National Orchestra of Wales and Tadaaki Otaka









https://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Nat...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet / String Quartets Nos. 1-2
Maggini Quartet and Garfield Jackson on the quintet.









https://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-Will.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet / String Quartets Nos. 1-2
> Maggini Quartet and Garfield Jackson on the quintet.
> 
> View attachment 87128
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-Will.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


Did you buy the CD or the MP3?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> Did you buy the CD or the MP3?


I bought the mp3


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bringing back from the past from Markbridge

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Ambrosian Singers, Denis Wick, Norma Procter
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Jascha Horenstein









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZ45D9Y/ref=dm_ty_trk</a>


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Schubert: Complete Symphonies
Staatskapelle Dresden & Herbert Blomstedt

$7.99 for mp3









https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Sta...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: The Symphonies
Herbert Blomstedt & Staatskapelle Dresden









https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-He...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011

Was surprised to see this set of Beethoven symphonies for this price.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Karol Szymanowski: Violin Concerto # 1 Op. 35

The Symphony Orchestra of the Bulgarian National Radio & Vasil Stefanov feat. Emil Kamilarov









https://www.amazon.com/Szymanowski-...r-strip-0&keywords=Violin+Concerto+#+1+Op.+35

For under 1$


----------



## GreenMamba

$2.97 Wozzeck from the 1950s with Tito Gobbi singing the lead in Italian.

https://www.amazon.com/Picchi-Dorot..._SR135,135_&psc=1&refRID=DK9MP8GQHR6336FHER7P

A favorable review:

http://www.allmusic.com/album/berg-wozzeck-mw0001866194

Alas, no libretto or scene breaks. Still... $3.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

KenOC said:


> Well, I suspect this thread will be short-lived. But here are a couple of bargain downloads that I've been VERY happy with:
> 
> Haydn, complete piano sonatas by Ekaterina Derzhavina, a really great stylish and virtuosic set, $9.49.
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-The-Pia..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742730&sr=301-1
> 
> Bach, the complete organ works by Anthony Newman, a great set on Newman's own label, again more vigorous and imaginative than the usual, and again $9.49.
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Coll..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372742865&sr=301-1


Still going 3 years later.


----------



## Mahlerian

GreenMamba said:


> $2.97 Wozzeck from the 1950s with Tito Gobbi singing the lead in Italian.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Picchi-Dorot..._SR135,135_&psc=1&refRID=DK9MP8GQHR6336FHER7P
> 
> A favorable review:
> 
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/berg-wozzeck-mw0001866194
> 
> Alas, no libretto or scene breaks. Still... $3.


Not strictly on topic, but there's also a free Wozzeck conducted by Leinsdorf (with unnamed singers) available at the Tanglewood website.

https://www.bso.org/Merchandise/Detail/76660


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

This thread is over 3 years old. The person who started this thread has not been signed in on TC in nearly 3 years. There are still good deals on amazon. You just have to look for them. Beethoven: The Symphonies Herbert Blomstedt & Staatskapelle Dresden was 40 pages in.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This isn't on Amazon, but PrestoClassical has Annie Fischer's complete Beethoven sonatas as a download for $10 for MP3 and $12 for FLAC.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Hungaroton/HCD41003#download


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> This isn't on Amazon, but PrestoClassical has Annie Fischer's complete Beethoven sonatas as a download for $10 for MP3 and $12 for FLAC.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Hungaroton/HCD41003#download
> 
> View attachment 87304


Good deals are good deals. Maybe you will see these deals going to other sites, when they hear about them.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bruch: Complete String Quartets

Diogenes Quartet









https://www.amazon.com/Bruch-Comple...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms: Complete String Quartets

Quartet Sine Nomine

https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Quart...efinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011&#


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov

Glazunov: Seasons (The) / Violin Concerto

Neeme Jarv, Royal Scottish National Orchestra









https://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Sea..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=KM6NME4QDHGS8SG7T1KH


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov

Glazunov: Piano Concerto - Violin Concerto - Quartet No. 1 - Fantasy for Symphony Orchestra









https://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Con...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphonies Nos. 7-9
Philharmonia Orchestra, Lorin Maazel









https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Lorin...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Mahler: Symphonies Nos. 7-9. Philharmonia Orchestra, Lorin Maazel
> 
> View attachment 87403


I was at the Royal Festival Hall for the performance of the 8th. In the second movement, just as the winds had played the last phrase before "Alles vergängliche" **, one of the double-bass players - a lady - collapsed onto the stage, sending her chair, and her instrument, clattering loudly to the floor. Maazel held his baton poised in the air, suspending time whilst her fellow bassists helped their colleague off the stage. Once they had, the music continued where it had left off... the show must go on! I think I read later that the musician concerned was otherwise unscathed, thank goodness.

Now, because of the impeccable timing of this unfortunate incident, it must have been easy to edit out; there is no trace of the interruption on the live recording.

** Edit: It might have been just before "Blicket auf", come to think of it. Either way, it was at a "convenient" join in the music.


----------



## Weston

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Bruch: Complete String Quartets
> 
> Diogenes Quartet
> 
> View attachment 87319
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bruch-Comple...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


This looks interesting but I have had little luck with Bruch. I wonder if his string quartets are more engaging than his symphonies. Brilliant does know how to design an appealing record cover.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Trout said:


> Here are a few more good ones I missed:
> 
> Schumann: Symphonies 1-4 & Violin & Piano Concertos (Nikolaus Harnoncourt & Chamber Orchestra of Europe) @ $4.99
> http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Symphonies-Violin-Piano-Concertos/dp/B00CP4IC54
> 
> Brahms: Chamber Music (various) @ $2.69
> http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Chamber-Music-Various-artists/dp/B003O6Y11Q
> 
> Sibelius: The Complete Symphonies - Karelia - Lemminkäinen - Violin Concerto (Osmo Vänskä & Lahti Symphony Orchestra) @ $7.99
> http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Complete-Symphonies-Lemmink%C3%A4inen-Concerto/dp/B004Z4ZN4A


These are great deals you can still take advantage of.:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

George Whitfield Chadwick

Chadwick: Symphony No. 2 / Symphonic Sketches
Theodore Kuchar









https://www.amazon.com/Chadwick-Sym...SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=Q056872YEQEWGAX3TNBH#


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich: Symphony No.8

André Previn/London Symphony Orchestra









https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A Minor

Dimitri Mitropoulos, New York Philharmonic









https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...r_1_13?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1470697369&sr=1-13

This is an historic live broadcast from 1955.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Alexander Glazunov
> 
> Glazunov: Piano Concerto - Violin Concerto - Quartet No. 1 - Fantasy for Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 87358
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Con...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


I have only listened to the violin concerto but it was great.


----------



## Mahlerian

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A Minor
> 
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, New York Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 87527
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...r_1_13?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1470697369&sr=1-13
> 
> This is an historic live broadcast from 1955.


Also available in this extremely inexpensive collection of historical recordings compiled by Membran:

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphonies-Das-Lied-Erde/dp/B004J73WZ0/


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahlerian said:


> Also available in this extremely inexpensive collection of historical recordings compiled by Membran:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphonies-Das-Lied-Erde/dp/B004J73WZ0/


That is a nice deal also.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A Minor
> 
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, New York Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 87527
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...r_1_13?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1470697369&sr=1-13
> 
> This is an historic live broadcast from 1955.


So far into my listen it sounds real good.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Boccherini: Complete Cello Concertos
Enrico Bronzi & Accademia I Filarmonici Di Verona









https://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-E...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Reger: Violin Concerto
Herbert Blomstedt & Dresden Staatskapelle









https://www.amazon.com/Reger-Herber...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi: I concerti dell'addio
Fabio Biondi









https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-conc..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=63YVKDN8VDDAFDZ73STC


----------



## Manxfeeder

Johnnie Burgess said:


> So far into my listen it sounds real good.


I'm listening to a YouTube recording. Is this the same one? If so, is the sound any better than the one on YouTube?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to a YouTube recording. Is this the same one? If so, is the sound any better than the one on YouTube?


No the sound in the youtube has static not in the one on amazon.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A Minor
> 
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, New York Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 87527
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...r_1_13?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1470697369&sr=1-13
> 
> This is an historic live broadcast from 1955.


In the quieter moments you can tell it is live because of coughs in the background.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Johnnie Burgess said:


> No the sound in the youtube has static not in the one on amazon.


That's a relief. I was having a hard time listening to it.


----------



## Merl

If you want a dirt cheap set of used (but very good condition) Beethoven symphonies then this set by Blomstedt is an absolute steal. Uk only.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Staatskapelle-Blomstedt-Beethoven-Comple-Staatskapelle-Blomstedt-CD-C7VG-/142065848636?hash=item2113c8d13c:g:N~AAAOSwM0FXICFT


----------



## Manxfeeder

That's a nice set.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Corelli: Complete Edition
Musica Amphion, Rémy Baudet & Pieter-Jan Belder
$8.99









https://www.amazon.com/Corelli-Baudet-Pieter-Jan-Belder-Amphion/dp/B00F2RUSZS


----------



## KenOC

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Corelli: Complete Edition
> Musica Amphion, Rémy Baudet & Pieter-Jan Belder
> $8.99.


Ten hours of Corelli is complete overkill but wow...that price!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

KenOC said:


> Ten hours of Corelli is complete overkill but wow...that price!


Be hard to pass up this one if you like baroque music or to try it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony No. 5 in C-Sharp Minor
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

MP3
$4.45









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002X9W5DG/ref=dm_ty_trk</a>


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Richard Strauss

Three Symphonic Poems
The Bamberg Symphony, Jascha Horenstein
mp3 $2.97









https://www.amazon.com/Symphonic-Ja...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony No. 6, "Tragic"
Günther Herbig & Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra
MP3
$3.96









https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
John Barbirolli, Berliner Philharmoniker

mp3 $4.99









https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Berli...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony No.5
Sir John Barbirolli

mp3 $7.99









https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Robert Schumann

$2.19 
Schumann - Rise of the Masters: 100 Supreme Classical Masterpieces

Thomas Dausgaard, Swedish Chamber Orchestra perform Schumann's symphony cycle.









https://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Mas..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=690Q9FNVNNQVQZ0S7T6G


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mendelssohn:

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3
The London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag

MP3
$1.98









https://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=HHW4MQYC16BX54FKAA82


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Danzi: Wind Quintets, Op. 56, Nos. 1-3 / Wind Sextet, Op. 10
Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble

MP3
$7.99









https://www.amazon.com/Danzi-Wind-Q...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The Swedish String Quartet
Various artists

$9.49

For over 5 hours of Swedish string quartets.









https://www.amazon.com/Swedish-Stri...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Locatelli: Trio Sonatas
Ensemble Violini Capricciosi

MP3
$6.99









https://www.amazon.com/Locatelli-So..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=59V1GAAS6H2N5H4SS30Z


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Kalinnikov: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2
Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra

MP3
$6.99









https://www.amazon.com/Kalinnikov-S...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sibelius: String Quartet, "Voces Intimae" / Wolf: Italian Serenade / Berg: Lyric Suite
Oslo Quartet

Mp3 $8.99









https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Qua...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Respighi: The Complete Orchestral Music
Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma & Francesco La Vecchia

Mp3 $8.99









https://www.amazon.com/Respighi-Orc..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=KCGDY1HYC7AQV8D2042F


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

30 Must-Have Mozart Wind Concertos
Various Artists & Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

$1.09









https://www.amazon.com/30-Must-Have...p3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=wind+Concertos


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10, Gadfly Suite
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

MP3
$6.23









https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich..._SR135,135_&psc=1&refRID=78ZZY6Q5ZEH1K3FD4NX8


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Schubert: Complete String Quartets
Diogenes Quartet

MP3
$8.99









https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Com..._34?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=M4YPX9MJ0YN1AT1P0TY6


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Chopin Complete Edition
Various artists

MP3
$8.99









https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Compl...0_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5EJPEW42F7X796T13V2E

For over 19 hours of music


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> If you want a dirt cheap set of used (but very good condition) Beethoven symphonies then this set by Blomstedt is an absolute steal. Uk only.


Not a bad deal in US ebay at $10.75 with free shipping and VG condition: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Staatskapel...392828?hash=item4651b2f2fc:g:nnQAAOSwYmZXF3W4


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> Not a bad deal in US ebay at $10.75 with free shipping and VG condition: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Staatskapel...392828?hash=item4651b2f2fc:g:nnQAAOSwYmZXF3W4


I think I would go with the deal from amazon for $8.99 also in this thread.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Not a bad deal in US ebay at $10.75 with free shipping and VG condition: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Staatskapel...392828?hash=item4651b2f2fc:g:nnQAAOSwYmZXF3W4


Did you bought it Florestan?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Did you bought it Florestan?


No because it was not on my shopping list. I did buy a Mendelssohn Opera after listening on You Tube today and then seeing one of the two lower priced offerings was gone, I could not wait any longer.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I think I would go with the deal from amazon for $8.99 also in this thread.


But with Amazon you have to pay $4 shipping or are you looking at a digital deal?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> But with Amazon you have to pay $4 shipping or are you looking at a digital deal?


Mp3 price. And with the cd's being vg might as well go mp3.


----------



## KenOC

Once in a while I get a hankering for a specific recording, and I check out the used prices. Coming my way now are the four discs (two 2-fers) of Bach's Well-tempered Clavier played by Vladimir Feltsman. Total cost was under ten bucks, and that included eight bucks shipping!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

KenOC said:


> Once in a while I get a hankering for a specific recording, and I check out the used prices. Coming my way now are the four discs (two 2-fers) of Bach's Well-tempered Clavier played by Vladimir Feltsman. Total cost was under ten bucks, and that included eight bucks shipping!


Very good deal. But a lot for the shipping.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Schumann: Complete Piano Trios, Complete String Quartets, Fantasiestücke, Op. 88
Quartetto Savinio & Matteo Fossi

MP3
$6.99









https://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Com..._40?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=K93CQ4W3YQ4YP2P2NB4T


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Complete Symphonies
Mozart Akademie Amsterdam & Jaap ter Linden

MP3
$8.99









https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Akade...r-strip-0&keywords=mozart+complete+symphonies


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor - "Resurrection"
The New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter, The Westminster Choir, Emilia Cundari, Maureen Forrester

MP3
$3.96









https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dvorak: Complete Symphonies, Slavonic Dances, Overtures, Symphonic Poems
Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner, Theodore Kuchar, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati & Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra

MP3
$8.99









https://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Compl..._15?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HTM3S6JPHN146HR83NZG


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Schoenberg & R. Strauss: Orchestral Works
Sir John Barbirolli/New Philharmonia Orchestra

Mp3 $7.99









https://www.amazon.com/Schoenberg-R...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler : Symphony N° 6
Thomas Sanderling, St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra

MP3
$4.49









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SAZPYG/ref=dm_ty_trk</a>


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets
The Hungarian Quartet

Mp3 $8.99









https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## KenOC

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets
> The Hungarian QuartetMp3 $8.99


The greatest art of the West reduced to competition with a hamburger. Somehow this doesn't seem right.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

KenOC said:


> The greatest art of the West reduced to competition with a hamburger. Somehow this doesn't seem right.


Or the company thinks it has already made a lot of money off selling them and is willing to lower the cost.


----------



## KenOC

It appears that the Hungarian set may be the 1953 cycle in mono. Not sure about this, but worth checking.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich: Symphony No.8
André Previn/London Symphony Orchestra

MP3
$5.99









https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manfredini: Concerti Grossi Op.3, No. 1-12
Francesco Manfredini (Composer), Jaroslav Krcek (Conductor), Capella Istropolitana (Orchestra)

MP3
$6.99









https://www.amazon.com/Manfredini-C.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Music of Alla Pavlova
International Symphony Orchestra "Globalis"

MP3
$8.99









https://www.amazon.com/Pavlova-Inte...-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=Alla+Pavlova


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bliss: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Theme and Cadenza for Violin and Orchestra
Alfredo Campoli, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Arthur Bliss

Mp3 $3.96









https://www.amazon.com/Bliss-Concer...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## Five and Dime

^^^ Some of these albums posted above may be "good", but they're not necessarily "good deals", and clearly not "crazy good deals".

I can download hundreds of new discs at 320 kbps over at emusic for $6 each, and by using "double your downloads" booster packs, I can pay just $3 each. If I'm paying $3 for one disc, that's a good deal, but not a crazy good deal. There are also multi-disc sets which are priced as a single disc which are more in the "crazy good deals" territory.

I'm interested in reading about (and posting) crazy good deals on this thread. But maybe I'm being too critical?

PS - All the Naxos discs above can be downloaded from google play at 320 kbps for $6, and often from us.7digital.com for $5.50. That'll save you $1.50 per disc! Plus you might get a higher-quality download than what you're currently getting from amazon (as far as I know amazon still offers lower bitrate VBR encoding).


----------



## Five and Dime

Here's a pretty crazy good download deal on the eMusic site: 5 discs of cello music from Anne Gastinel on Naive, mispriced as a single album for $6.49. Keep in mind that with the "double your download booster packs" you can effectively save another 50%, bringing the cost down to about $3.









But be careful: on the same website you can buy the same album at a lower quality VBR sampling rate for the much higher price of $28.86.

Here's the link to the cheaper and better download:

http://www.emusic.com/album/anne-gastinel/romantique/15716588/


----------



## Sonata

Five and Dime said:


> ^^^ Some of these albums posted above may be "good", but they're not necessarily "good deals", and clearly not "crazy good deals".
> 
> I can download hundreds of new discs at 320 kbps over at emusic for $6 each, and by using "double your downloads" booster packs, I can pay just $3 each. If I'm paying $3 for one disc, that's a good deal, but not a crazy good deal. There are also multi-disc sets which are priced as a single disc which are more in the "crazy good deals" territory.
> 
> I'm interested in reading about (and posting) crazy good deals on this thread. But maybe I'm being too critical?
> 
> PS - All the Naxos discs above can be downloaded from google play at 320 kbps for $6, and often from us.7digital.com for $5.50. That'll save you $1.50 per disc! Plus you might get a higher-quality download than what you're currently getting from amazon (as far as I know amazon still offers lower bitrate VBR encoding).


:lol:

You may have a point but I find it funny to have someone debating the technical merits of the term "crazy good deals" which is not at all a technical term.


----------



## Five and Dime

^^^ Fair enough. For what it's worth, I felt bad after I posted it. 

I hope I didn't derail this thread completely.


----------



## Sonata

Five and Dime said:


> ^^^ Fair enough. For what it's worth, I felt bad after I posted it.
> 
> I hope I didn't derail this thread completely.


No worries  this train is still on course


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas by Wilhelm Kempff (a remastered set - presumably mono, but great interpretation) - complete set downloaded from I-store for £6.99!


----------

